# Man tars himself to roof



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Genius. Too bad there wasn't a bag of feathers around.

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/breaking/20110722_ap_manworkingonparooftrappedbytar.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That sounds like a version of Hell.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)




----------

